# Light controler



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

I have 2 of these lights : https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B071LJC8HL/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza

Can I can connect them to a controller like this : 
https://www.amazon.ca/Wireless-Cont..._rd_wg=GUwCD&refRID=NNN1A7239DYHRJE94KTT&th=1

https://www.amazon.ca/Wireless-Cont..._rd_wg=GUwCD&refRID=NNN1A7239DYHRJE94KTT&th=1


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In theory yes, but I there is more to getting wireless products to communicate with a 3rd party controller. Contact the 2 companies and inquire and hopefully an IT/home wireless pro will chime in


----------

